# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  إدارة المواقع الإلكترونية للقطاع الحكومي 2018

## سمر السعيد

*نتشرف نحن مركز بروكوالا للتدريب والتطوير*
*بأن نقدم لسيادتكم دورة :*
*(إدارة المواقع الإلكترونية للقطاع الحكومي)*

*للتواصل او الاستفسار ومعرفة المحتوى العلمى :
*
*أ/ سمر السعيد*
*Mob**/**Whatsapp : 00201010501023*
* Email : samar@prokuala.com*

*ويوجد لدينا مجالات اخرى :*
*( الموارد البشرية – السكرتارية - الادارة والقيادة والتطوير الذاتى – الاحصاء – مجال المحاسبة – مجال الهندسة - العلاقات العامة – القانون – المشتريات والمخازن – الجودة والانتاج – الصحافة والاعلام – السلامة والصحة المهنية – التسويق والمبيعات – تكنولوجيا المعلومات – العلوم السياسية – البيئة وسلامة الغذاء – السفن والموانئ –التخليص الجمركى – النقل الجوى والمطارات – الحوكمة وادارة الاستثمار – الدفاع المدنى – المياه – والبترول – والبورصات – التخطيط الاستراتيجى... وغيرها .)*

*تنفذ البرامج لمدة 5 ايام – 10 أيام – 3 أسابيع – شهر – 6 أشهر حسب خطتنا ورغبة العميل*

*وتنعقد في أرقى القاعات الفندقية حول العالم*
*في دبي – ماليزيا – تركيا – الاردن – الاسكندرية – نيويورك – واشنطن – مدريد – برشلونة – المغرب – السعودية – سلطنة عمان – قطر – شرم الشيخ – اندونيسيا – الصين – روسيا – جاكرتا وغيرها*
*للاستفسار عن المحتويات العلمية للبرامج المطروحة أو ترشيح منسوبيكم أو التعاقد مع المركز من خلال ...*

*أ/ سمر السعيد*
*Mob**/**Whatsapp : 00201010501023*
* Email : samar@prokuala.com*

----------

